# craftsman lt 1000



## RIBSY (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a craftsman LT 1000 yard tractor and I have put in a new battery and solenoid and the issue is with the tractor running it just drains the battery..... what should I do next???? thanks~ribsy


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Do you have a volt meter?? If so, Take a voltage reading across battery with the tractor running. If it reads 13.5 volts dc or higher, its charging. If it reads 12,6 vdc or lower, it is not charging the battery and thats what is wrong. Also check for bare wires that may be shorting and draining the battery.


----------



## RIBSY (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks I will check that out shortly


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might check the voltage regulator too, since that's the component that should be keeping this from happening.


----------

